# Grey market Yanmar



## Tom Hockett

Hi all, I am looking to buy a grey market reconditioned Yanmar from an outfit called Tractor co in Washington State. Anyone heard of these people's reputation in reconditioning tractors?
They have 2 models in the mid 20 HP range, an 2210D and a 2310D The first a 2 cylinder the second a 3 cylinder. Is the 3 cylinder appreciably better? Would anyone recommend one over the other, or a better alternative model?


----------



## mark777

Welcome Tom,


The YM2210D is the largest two cylinder tractor with the “PowerShift” transmission that Yanmar ever produced. Arguably the strongest and most reliable tractor in the mid 20-25 HP range.

The YM2310 is also a very nice and well supported machine. The 3 cylinder is much quieter and smoother on take off and mid range RPM operations….but it doesn’t have the torque of the two cylinder 2210D. 

General specifications for each model:

YM2210D - 25 Engine HP /22 PTO HP- 4WD-PWRSHFT - 2 CYL - 2195#’s - Years built - ’77-? - Engine model - 2T90

YM2310D - 26 HP Engine HP/23 PTO HP - 4WD-PWRSHFT - 3 CYL - 1984#’s - Year built -‘80-’81 Engine model - 3T84H-S

You may have problems with tractors that are listed/sold as ‘reconditioned’. These tractors are assembled from salvaged piles and made to run without the benefit of new parts, machine shop technicians or skilled mechanics with the knowledge or equipment to work with close tolerance tools. They are then briefly test run, painted and exported from Vietnam to the “Reconditioned” stateside dealers.

Vietnam reconditioned tractors ARE a gamble…sometimes you get lucky but often you don’t. The most obvious Red Flags with reconditioned tractors are a Freshly painted nice (very nice) paint job, replaced hour meters that read from ‘0’ to ‘50’ hours and a warranty period of no more than 90 days. Many owners of these tractors have reported problems that range from nagging breakdowns that include mechanical, electrical and hydraulic - to catastrophic failure at, or shortly after their limited warranty. But please, don’t take my word for it….do a search (Google or similar) using key words that include ‘Reconditioned Vietnam Tractors’, Gray market tractors from Vietnam….or any combination that leads you to a tractor discussion group. 

There are many honest gray market dealers (That WILL NOT sell reconditioned tractors but..) sell good, used units with often less than 1000 hours. Many of these dealers are members of UTDA (Used Tractor Dealers of America). These tractors include a warranty of 1 year or longer. There are two very good dealers near you that I would highly recommend you speak with: Buck at EFC - http://www.efcconstruction.com/ …….., Tractor Ernie http://www.ernies.net/ Phone: (503) 829-9170.…and - LMTC - 513-877-3000-Little Miami Trading Company (www.lmtcompany.com) 

Good luck with your tractor search, and again welcome to TF.

Mark


----------



## rj'sbarn

*reconditioned*

If you are in the market for a reconditioned tractor, try to find one that is reconditioned here in the 'States. There are a select few dealers that freight these machines over here to rebuild them, but the quality is much higher and the problems are far fewer than the ones that come from overseas. good luck!


----------



## Tom Hockett

Thanks for the advise, Mark. EFC is indeed very close, and I have bought a few things from Buck. These days he has mostly new Mihandra tractors, and a very limited supply of gray market tractors. Mostly brands other than Yanmar. To be perfectly honest, his prices seem higher than most, and some of the gray market units he has look pretty rough. (I am more than willing to pay a fair price, and I would not hesitate to buy from him, but he has nothing on his lot that I am interested in).
Tractor Ernie is a place I will keep in mind too. I will send him an e-mail tonight.
I have read Tractor Co.'s wording on their website carefully. They say things that would lead you to believe that they recondition the tractors at their shop in Thorpe, Wa. As I read it closer... it doesn't really say that.
I will visit them this weekend and verify exactly what they do. I will also look at some of the other things that you mentioned. They do only have a 90 day warranty, which is a bit worrysome. I would not want a Vietnam reconditioned unit. I now suspect that is what they sell. I will post what I find.


----------



## mark777

Tom,

I look forward to your future posts. Most of us attribute the information from a perspective buyer, and his feedback, the best information from any other available source.

Buck is higher, and it’s too bad he doesn’t have what you need as he is one of a very few that includes a 3 year warranty on everything he sells (used, gray market). He’s also the only dealer that makes almost monthly trips to Japan to test, select and fill the containers bound for his business.

Ernie stocks his yard with the newer F and FX series Yanmars….he also makes trips to Japan to select them.

Rj’sbarn’s statement about U.S. dealers refurbishing their own imports is true. I can only recall one dealer in Sacramento that actually does this but I’m sure there are many others.

Again, Good luck with the tractor hunt.

Mark


----------



## justnewell

I have a 2210BD with an 80 koyker loader that I just dearly love. I have not had it long but long enough to know it has the potential to be a money pit...not keeping it up but wanting every implement I see. I started out with a box blade and carry all and now I want a rake. If you can find someone like Mark777 to buy from, go for it otherwise buy UTDA. Better choice than any other deal out there, maybe a little more up front but far less headaches. Mine is UTDA with a 1 year warranty so I have no problems right now.


----------



## Tom Hockett

I did go to Tractor Co this weekend and looked at their tractors. They are quite attractive. Well finished, painted nice, new tires, belts, hoses, etc.
I asked the salesman specifically "Where are these tractors reconditioned?" He wouldn't answer. After a while, I asked him point blank again, and he reluctantly said "somewhere overseas, but it is done by professionals."
As mentioned by several of you; It is easy to see how a person could buy one of these units. I would guess that sometimes the buyer probably get themselves a good tractor, but other times.....
I left without buying one.
I don't intend on buying too many more tractors in my limited time in this particular plane of existence, so I will keep looking 'till I find one I can feel confident in.
If nothing else, I got to see several models that I haven't seen before at that re-con dealer.


----------



## Tom Hockett

Just a follow up: I did buy a tractor from Ernie's tractor this weekend. A Yanmar F245 w/ loader. It is in excellent condition for a fair price. I feel much more confident in it than I would with a Vietnamese rebuild. I think the price would be about the same at either place.
Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## mark777

Congratulations Tom, You DID GOOD!

Ernie is near the top of a very short list of excellent Yanmar dealers. Should you need any help, additional implements or parts support during, and after, your warranty period (which I seriously doubt), Ernie will be there for you.

I have a rather long list of current and former Yanmar owners that have purchased from Ernie. Only praise and highly regarded satisfaction from his (Ernie's) sales and support. 

Would love read your feedback on the F245 and to see a picture of your tractor and loader when you have the opportunity.


----------



## fvillarruel

Mark, looking to buy a well maintained 1981 2310 D with 2000hrs. I'm curious what I should expect as far as typical failures for that usage time or there after. First tractor. thanks. Pretty sure it is single owner, not refurbished.


----------



## winston

I'm butting in as normal. Not sure Mark is still posting here, his last activity shows to be in February of 2009. I have an 82 or 83 2002d with 3130 hours on it. Mind you, it hasn't been trouble free and it did come through Vietnam. I have had it for several years now and can assure you these are tough little tractors. If the 2310 runs strong, not much blow by, no leaks, there would be no reason to think it wouldn't last for many more years. Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## Mickey

Have to agree with Winston about Mark's activities on this forum. He is active on several other forums. I'll also second the remarks about Ernie. Great guy, but unfortunately Ernie has dropped out of the gray market Yanmar business. With the economy the way it is, he just couldn't justify importing them any longer. He sold off all of his inventory a yr or so ago. Still in the tractor business just not gray market ones.

My Yanmar I bought from Ernie has been a good one and trouble free.


----------



## Tom Hockett

Too bad Ernie is out of the Gray Market business, he sure did right by me. He told me when I bought mine that the low value of the US Dollar versus the Yen is killing the market. He was probably right.
By the way, I have put about 300 hrs on my F245 (1100 total) in the last 4 years. My biggest problems to date have been the rubber gasket on the gas cap broke and the upholstery on the seat is falling apart.
My only complaint with it is that it is a bit top heavy and can get scary on any kind of side hill. (My old Ferguson TO35 is much more stable on side hills) I have filled the tires with beet juice and that helped. Would like to figure out how to put even more ballast way down low.


----------



## lmach

*FX18D Exhaust Manifold*

Does anyone know where I can buy an exhaust manifold and gasket for an FX18D Yanmar tractor (Engine model# 3TNB80-U)?


----------



## RUMBLON

Hi guys, I am new to the board. I too am in search of a grey market tractor as thats what I can afford. Im in Idaho, north of Boise. I found a guy in the east side of the state biglittletractor.com who sells grey market tractors. His name is Don! He seems nice but I have no background on his company or feedback. Has anyone bought from him?

also does anyone know of a grey market company in washington state that may be is supplier so I can see what they are bringing in? Seems I have a lot to learn in reading this post. I will ask him where they are imported from but Im trying to find an honest supplier to buy from. 

He has a Yanmar coming in from west washington YM 2820 HE SAYS IS APPROX 33hp. Thed cost is 8K with a loader made from a company in Washington, THE SAME COMPANY WHO BINGS THE TRACTORS IN. I dont mind the price but it has 2900 hours on it. seems like a lot of hours? Im waiting for a picture from him.

any other sellers out there. I am hesitant to spend 8k on a 30 year old tractor?

BY THE WAY, I checked the links atop the post and none of them sell grey market any longer. one is in Ohio which is too far as im in Idaho.

RUMBLON


----------

